
Gmail.com redesign leaks, looks pretty incredible - aylons
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/gmail-com-redesign-leaks-looks-pretty-incredible/
======
aylons
This is much better than I expected: it seems to be cleaner but to keep (and
maybe even increase!) information density, at least on the main pages.

